# Found this pattern just cruisin' the 'net...LOL



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.dreamweaveryarns.com/catalog/gourmet-crochet-babette-circle-shawl-pattern-p-3654.html


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I love this!!!...


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

really nice!!


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

Very pretty. I like how it can be worn so many different ways.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> http://www.dreamweaveryarns.com/catalog/gourmet-crochet-babette-circle-shawl-pattern-p-3654.html


So,when are you going to make me one?LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dreamweaveryarns.com/catalog/gourmet-crochet-babette-circle-shawl-pattern-p-3654.html
> ...


I'll get right on that Moe...LMAO


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Nyuk,nyuk nyuk!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> I love this!!!...


Hey Phoenix, how did that shopping trip to Hobby Lobby go the other day?!!! Hope you had lots of fun. (I apologize if you already posted on your shopping trip but I hadn't heard from you and was wondering! ;-) Terri in TN


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## bbrumbaugh (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks for the link! This is my next project.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > I love this!!!...
> ...


It was fabulous!!!...I can't wait to go back when I get paid!!!...LOL...And this time I'm going to have my daughter drop me off and I'll call her when I'm done....or when they kick me out the door!!!!....LOL


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for posting in here,- I like it ! But i shall not wear (I'm old for that), though patern is easy and it will be crocheted in no time for those, who will agree to wear !


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Fialka said:


> Thank you for posting in here,- I like it ! But i shall not wear (I'm old for that), though patern is easy and it will be crocheted in no time for those, who will agree to wear !


Oh, darlin'...we're NEVER too old for something like this!!!...Now, I have to agree that I'm too old (among OTHER things...LOL) for mini skirts and belly baring shirts...but something like this is ageless...


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Will have to make one for my daughter-in-law, as she loves various shawls. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Just gorgeous--Wish I could crochet!!!!love the ruffles


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

This is so pretty. I've seen it before and drooled over it on my keyboard. One day....one day....

Anita


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful, but I only make free patterns as all are given away so must watch costs. This does look quick to crochet does anyone else know of a free one similiar to this one?

Thanks, Jane


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice shawl...thanks for posting!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh I love this. So, totally on my to-do list in this order:

1. Buy more yarn (ha! like I need more yarn)
2. Learn to crochet better so I can make this shawl! lol


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> Oh I love this. So, totally on my to-do list in this order:
> 
> 1. Buy more yarn (ha! like I need more yarn)
> 2. Learn to crochet better so I can make this shawl! lol


LOL...I want to learn to crochet better, too!!!...and another thing I'd wish for....more time in the day to do it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

Sigh...I think I'm in love. But where oh where would I wear this thing of beauty? One day my children will be grown and I might be able to wear grown up clothes...


----------

